

ClojureScript Synonyms - fogus
http://himera.herokuapp.com/synonym.html

======
thoradam
Are there any Clojure web frameworks that really embrace ClojureScript and
blur the line between the server and the client like Meteor recently
demonstrated? Sorry to be off-topic.

~~~
wilkes
Chris Granger, of Light Table fame, has a few handy libraries. None of these
are quite on par Meteor, but they are the basis for Light Table.

<https://github.com/ibdknox/fetch> \- remoting

<https://github.com/ibdknox/crate> \- html generation

<https://github.com/ibdknox/jayq> \- jQuery wrapper

<https://github.com/ibdknox/waltz> \- state machine

Checkout <https://github.com/ibdknox/live-cljs> for a cool example of using
these libraries together.

------
swannodette
I took <http://synonym.dartlang.org/> as an inspiration ;) This is a work in
progress. Suggested additions, modifications, corrections welcome!

------
zerokarmaleft
This is awesome. I especially love the contrast between first-class
namespaces, immutable collections, and destructuring.

Also, towards the bottom: "Ocaml, Haskell style pattern matching is a library.
Prolog style relational programming is a library." core.match/core.logic is
like Michael Fassbender. It's everywhere! :D

~~~
spacemanaki
I don't think ClojureScript supports "first-class namespaces" quite yet, does
it? Maybe more "first-class" than JS, but at least not the way Clojure does,
with functions like ns-publics etc?

------
darklajid
Callable Collections -> (map address [:zip street])

Should that be :street instead?

Love the sheet. Got 4 days of vacation on front of me and I'm planning to play
with Clojure and ClojureScript during that time. Perfect timing.

Edit: Another one:

Iterators Uniform Iteration For All Types

"JavaScript natives are safely ?______? to the same iteration protocol" -
missing word, I guess.

Would create a pull request (is that even polite/acceptable for ridiculously
small things and typos?), but maybe the author is following this thread?

~~~
swannodette
Thanks for the feedback. :street is getting fixed, and I fixed the missing
"extend". But if you see others please do send pull requests here:
<https://github.com/fogus/himera>

------
dinedal
Awesome, when I started ClojureScript, getting even the basics down was a
little tricky, but this certainly helps! Thanks.

------
sirn
I wish this existed few weeks ago. It would be awesome if there's something
similar to this but with JavaScript/jQuery translations to
ClojureScript/Google Closure. In my opinion, that's the hardest part after
getting the basics.

~~~
spacemanaki
Have you checked out jayq or domina? They give you nice wrappers around JQuery
and the Google Closure libs and are relatively self explanatory to use if
you've messed with any DOM libs before...

<https://github.com/ibdknox/jayq>

<https://github.com/levand/domina>

~~~
sirn
Yes, I did. In the end I stick with Domina for DOM manipulation and Google
Closure library for the rest. I decided to skip jQuery (jayq) to experiment on
doing things "the ClojureScript way," it's only a personal project after all.

------
xer0x
Really helpful, thanks.

